# Willow jumping



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Aww looks like shes having fun and getting the idea


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

xhuskyloverx said:


> Aww looks like shes having fun and getting the idea


Hehe, indeed!
I'm buying more equipment soon - we only have one 'official' jump.

I've added more photos.


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh! Shes lovely,adorable!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Hehe, thank you portiaa!

Here she is after last nights training;


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh my haha, you can see so much fun of his face while doing that jumping activity..


----------

